# Sunchokes



## Guest

I am going to have Sunchokes coming out of my ears... If anyone wants some, I am willing to ship them if you pay the USPS Flat Rate postage.

Edible weeds. Prolific and invasive. Be careful where you plant them! LOL! 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2456/2

http://www.livestrong.com/article/374796-health-benefits-of-jerusalem-artichokes/


----------



## mzgarden

Yes please. I will PM you my address. thanks!


----------



## tammy from wv

Dumb question, but are they hard in the colder climates?


----------



## hickerbillywife

I'd love some please. I'll pm you my info.


----------



## Guest

Since my eMail on here is limited to TWO, I think I would prefer if folks send the postage via PayPal and I can get their addresses from there... Not sure why I cannot have more than a couple notes, but it says my mailbox is full. :-/

SunnySouthTexas at sbcglobal dot net is my ID on PayPal. 

Flat rate boxes:

Priority Mail 2-Dayâ¢ 
Small Flat Rate Box
Price:$5.95
USPS-Produced Box: 8-5/8" x 5-3/8" x 1-5/8"


----------



## Guest

tammy from wv said:


> Dumb question, but are they hard in the colder climates?



It says they are 4-9, but can be lifted for winter. Here in 9b, we leave then in-ground until we wish to eat one. Or mail them to someone!! LOL! 

http://gardening.about.com/od/vegetables/ss/Growing-And-Using-Jerusalem-Artichokes.htm


----------



## Rick

tammy from wv said:


> Dumb question, but are they hard in the colder climates?





TraciInTexas said:


> It says they are 4-9, but can be lifted for winter. Here in 9b, we leave then in-ground until we wish to eat one. Or mail them to someone!! LOL!
> 
> http://gardening.about.com/od/vegetables/ss/Growing-And-Using-Jerusalem-Artichokes.htm


It was 9 below several night in 2013-2014 Tammy and we have 10 foot tall chokes growing outside of the enclosure.


----------



## tammy from wv

So, Rick, you just leave them in the ground then? I see you live in west central WV, we live in the north eastern mountains, Preston Co. Do you think that that would make a difference? I know I have relatives that live in Calhoun co, and that is Palm Springs compared to here. lol


----------



## CraftyLady

They are called the Food of the World because they are so very prolific in almost every climate. Wonderful and nutritious. Lovely saute in garlic and butter. 
Love um Love um


----------



## Guest

Before I planted them, I was told to augment their soil with mulch or sand or something that would make pulling them up easier. They don't care - they would grow pretty much anywhere...


----------



## Guest

MZ & DF, I have your info in PayPal. I will probably get them boxed up this weekend. We have a vandalized house on which I am working this week, so I'll letcha know when they actually MAKE IT to the Post Office!


----------



## Rick

We keep them as a prep (THANKS BEE ! )

We just set up a bed to relocate and thin the stand. 

You might be able to mulch them if they are at risk. 

I am not sure - others might support or dispute this - you might keep them in root cellar conditions (in peat moss or straw in an abandoned cooler with a little venting in a crawl space would do) and plant in Spring.


----------



## jnesmith777

What part of south texas r u from? I am from brownsville. R you close by?


----------



## jnesmith777

If so maybe we can swap stuff from time to time.


----------



## Guest

Ok, with Jack that makes three boxes. That should be enough... Thanks everybody! I hope to pull some up on Monday and get them out!

If I find that it isn't a dent in the supply - I may offer a few more boxes.


----------



## Guest

jnesmith777 said:


> What part of south texas r u from? I am from brownsville. R you close by?



I am in San Antonio. Not quite neighbors, but we are still in the same part of the state!


----------



## SueMc

I am interested in a box if you're still sending. I'll send payment as soon as you say you say you want to bother with mailing out more.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Sure thing! I can yank out one more. They are coming up with a second crop, I'm afraid... LOL!


----------



## Guest

Invasive and spreads like wildfire...









Tow strap holding them up!

And popping out of their container, and snapping the boards!


----------



## SueMc

Sent postage and a little extra. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

SueMc said:


> Sent postage and a little extra. Thanks!



I see that... Your name comes across as male though, not as Sue. 

Thank you for the bonus, too. Much appreciated!


----------



## SueMc

Yeah, it's DH's PP. He did all the stuff to certify, qualify,whatever, etc., so I let mine go and just use his.
Thanks for offering them. I've meant to get some for the last couple of years. Hope I don't live to regret it!


----------



## Guest

We broke up a pallet and boxed ours up, and are adamant about weekly weed eating around the box... Seems to be working. So far!


----------



## luvrulz

Are these the yellow flowering things in the photo? You yank up the whole thing and the root is that ginger looking thingey, right? Hmmmmm..... Have seen that around here, almost growing wild and taking over areas. Are there any left? I might be interested in a little bit.... Not sure if there's any more, but I appreciate your help in ID-ing these!!! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Yes. Little yellow sunflower things with a ginger-root looking tuber underneath. They eat like a cross between a poataoe and water chestnut. They are weeds. Rumor has it that when the pilgrims lost their maize or corn crop, the Indians showed them sunchokes...

I really would rather wait to see how many I have left before agreeing to send out more... I want to make sure I keep enough for my family, and to re-fill the bed.

If I end up with Extras, I will post it in this thread. 

I just am not sure if I get a whole boxful per stalk? Or what... Not sure how well they do or how prolific they are each growth.


----------



## jnesmith777

I don't know if u got my reply to your email but if u do have any left after everything is said and done I would like a root or two. Just send me an email and let me know how much. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Likalee30

Seriously, mine survived -20 degrees!


----------



## Guest

I haven't forgotten y'all! 
I have several PayPals and one via regular mail who have wanted some. I should be able to pull some this weekend. The week was a blur and I am surprised it is already Friday... Yeah, been one of THOSE weeks! LOL!


----------



## Guest

Wheeeeee! Got a couple pulled up!

















And the five that had addresses are ready to go... I have one more waiting on an address yet.

Should be in the mail on Monday!


----------



## tmles

isn't it better to harvest when the plant is dead, similar to potatoes so they swell up to their full potential


----------



## Guest

Perhaps, but they're weeds - I bet they take off just fine... And if not, that's why I am not charging for them. I just want to share the bounty.

Some of the bigger stalks have faded, and a second crop that had started emerging. I picked the older ones that were dying off.

A lot of our stuff doesn't really die off. Come February, I cut down my blooming roses for their annual haircut.


----------



## jnesmith777

In south Texas it seams everything is evergreen or it dyes during the summer dew to drought or extreme heat lol


----------



## Guest

Indeed. I had to put a cammo netting canopy for shade over my tomatoes and Ghost peppers so they wouldn't croak during July, August, September. They're still going strong!


----------



## Guest

Sunchokes were mailed!

(


----------



## Jhn56

Mine arrived today, (they look great) and the timing couldn't have been better...they're in the ground! 

Thanks Traci!


----------



## suitcase_sally

I got some from someone (can't remember who) several years ago. I planted them along the chain link fence to block the view into my back yard from the road. Works very well. I never have to tie them up to support. I keep them contained by mowing along the edge.


----------



## Guest

I still have one box to mail to Sue (sorry, hon) and everyone else's boxes should be arrived/arriving!

I have forty-eleven things going on, but a rare few days alone, so I will get yours out ASAP, Sue!


----------



## SueMc

TraciInTexas said:


> I still have one box to mail to Sue (sorry, hon) and everyone else's boxes should be arrived/arriving!
> !


Hi Traci,
I missed this, sorry. No hurry on the the chokes and disregard the PM.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Guest

SueMc said:


> Hi Traci,
> 
> I missed this, sorry. No hurry on the the chokes and disregard the PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sue



Oh, already replied. 
Been a wild and strange time lately.

Soon. I promise! 

Yours is the only one I have dawdling on my kitchen table... <3


----------



## Guest

SueMc said:


> Hi Traci,
> 
> I missed this, sorry. No hurry on the the chokes and disregard the PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sue



They are en route to you... Finally! 
Many apologies for the delay.


----------



## SueMc

No apology needed!


----------



## SueMc

Traci, I got my package today and they look great!
Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

SueMc said:


> Traci, I got my package today and they look great!
> Thanks again.



Yayyyyyy!


----------

